# "Stomped Ceiling Texture"



## Curiouser (Nov 19, 2020)

This is my ceiling. A couple weeks ago that big section fell, randomly, in one piece. Now, more is pulling away from the ceiling. What do I do? Is there a way to seal around the edges?


----------

